# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Poker Keks (25. Februar 2013)

Suche Rolle der Auferstehung.

Email: kaibraun@hotmail.de

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Avaloss (25. Februar 2013)

Poker schrieb:


> Suche Rolle der Auferstehung.
> 
> Email: kaibraun@hotmail.de
> 
> Danke im vorraus



Sie haben Post


----------



## Poker Keks (25. Februar 2013)

leider nicht o.O


----------



## Avaloss (25. Februar 2013)

Poker schrieb:


> leider nicht o.O



-------------------------
Info von der Blizz Seite:
*Einladung fertiggestellt! Ihre Einladung wird nun geprüft.*
Einladungen werden stündlich geprüft. Ihr Freund sollte die Einladung bald erhalten. 
-------------------------


Du musst allerdings deine Battlenet Email adresse angeben.. sonst klappts nich ^^  
Wenns die vom Battlenet Account war, dann kommt die Email noch


----------



## Poker Keks (25. Februar 2013)

Ok, da steht ja das es bis zu einer Stunde dauern kann, dann danke ich dir


----------



## Avaloss (25. Februar 2013)

Avaloss schrieb:


> -------------------------
> Info von der Blizz Seite:
> *Einladung fertiggestellt! Ihre Einladung wird nun geprüft.*
> Einladungen werden stündlich geprüft. Ihr Freund sollte die Einladung bald erhalten.
> ...



oder eventuell ist die Mail im Spamfilter


----------



## Poker Keks (25. Februar 2013)

Omg, das war doch immer so das man nachdem der account 90tage nicht bezahlt war, das man dann die Rolle benutzen kann. Nun steht bei Blizzard das die benutzen können die im MÄRZ letztes jahr das letzte mal online waren o.O WTF, was soll der scheiß!

Sry kann also deine Rolle nicht annehmen


----------



## Gorhuhn (28. Februar 2013)

Um eine Rolle der Auferstehung erhalten zu können, muss euer Freund zu einem beliebigen Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit mindestens einen Monat Spielzeit erworben haben und sein Account muss bevor oder seit dem 4. März 2012 inaktiv sein.


Zu finden unter http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/blog/3793433/


90 Tage habe ich noch nie gehoert. Mein Account war auch schon einmal ueber 1 Jahr nicht mehr aktiv und trotzdem nicht berechtigt (schon ne Weile her).

PS: Hab es mal rausgesucht, falls nochmals jemand darueber stolpert


----------

